# The Cleansing (Earth Haven: Book 1) - apocalyptic science fiction



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Apocalyptic novel, coming soon: _The Cleansing_

Publication date: 22nd December.

Here's the blurb:

The cover can be viewed at the book's page on GR, which also contains links (not all yet active) to preorder, here:
https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18624069-the-cleansing

This will be my first published (as opposed to self-published) novel. To say that I'm excited would be a massive understatement. It will also be my first book published in paperback. To hold that first copy in my hands will be the realisation of a twenty-year dream...

[Edit to remove copyrighted material that the new owners of kboards claim to have rights to under their new ToS that I did not recieve notice of or consent to]


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Congratulation on your dream, you will be flying high with the rest of us in no time....

but its hard work to keep going. But I believe it will get easer.

Shane


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sam ----------------

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Shane Ward said:


> Congratulation on your dream, you will be flying high with the rest of us in no time....
> 
> but its hard work to keep going. But I believe it will get easer.
> 
> Shane


Thanks, Shane. I hope you're right but, either way, I'm enjoying the journey.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's the opening few paragraphs:

[Edit to remove copyrighted material that the new owners of kboards claim to have rights to under their new ToS that I did not recieve notice of or consent to]


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

I came across the first review, written by a blogger who presumably obtained the ARC from NetGalley. It was posted on 18th October and I've only just seen it. Thankfully, it's very positive... Phew!
http://cayocosta72.wordpress.com/2013/10/18/the-cleansing-by-sam-kates-published-by-smithcraft/


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Just read another advance review - better than I was hoping for. It's here:

http://lizlovesbooks.com/lizlovesbooks/urban-fantasyfantasyscifi/


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

I have just received my author copies of _The Cleansing_ so, for the first time, I have held in my hands a paper book filled with words written by me. It was just as wonderful a feeling as I'd imagined...

For anyone from the UK or USA who's a member of Goodreads, there are 20 advance copies of _The Cleansing_ up for grabs (10 in each country) in a giveaway. Here's the link again to the book's page for anyone who may be interested in entering: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18624069-the-cleansing

There are also a few reviews on there now. To say I'm excited about publication on 22nd December would be an understatement.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

The Goodreads giveaway is ending for UK readers in around a day and a half. US readers have until 9th December to enter.

Just over two weeks until publication... EEK!


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

One week - seven _long_ days to go...


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

At last, _The Cleansing_ has gone live today.

Here are the amazon links:

US: [amazonsearch][/amazonsearch]

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cleansing-Earth-Haven-Sam-Kates-ebook/dp/B00HFF7XFS/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1387733104&sr=8-1&keywords=sam+kates


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, it's been out just over a week and sales have been low, but steady.

I was hosted today by a fellow indie writer on her blog. I shared some thoughts on the difficulties of trying to gain visibility as an indie: http://sheerak.wordpress.com/


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's a random snippet from _The Cleansing_:

[Edit to remove copyrighted material that the new owners of kboards claim to have rights to under their new ToS that I did not recieve notice of or consent to]


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Available on Amazon in paperback or for the Kindle (and other e-readers elsewhere), The Cleansing is the first book of the Earth Haven trilogy.

Didn't set out to write a trilogy, but quickly realised there was _way_ too much story for one reasonably-sized book. And, seriously, who'd buy a doorstop written by a virtual unknown?


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Another random snippet:

[Edit to remove copyrighted material that the new owners of kboards claim to have rights to under their new ToS that I did not recieve notice of or consent to]


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

The Cleansing has 16 reviews on Amazon.com. Would love to hit 20...


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

From the most recent review on Amazon.com:

[Edit to remove copyrighted material that the new owners of kboards claim to have rights to under their new ToS that I did not recieve notice of or consent to]


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Just reached halfway on the first draft of _The Beacon_, the sequel to _The Cleansing_. Nice to crest that hill...


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Struggling (as usual) to reach readers, but the majority of those who have so far discovered _The Cleansing_ have enjoyed.

22 reviews on .com; 14 on .co.uk

Would love to hit 20 in my home land.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

I have two Advance Review Copies of The Cleansing left over - they contain typos that were corrected in the published version. If anyone wants them, PM me on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/writersamkates?ref=hl The first two get them. (To UK readers only, sorry - too expensive to post elsewhere.)


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

The Cleansing has been reduced to $0.99 by my publishers on kobo this weekend.

Unsure whether Amazon will price-match.

ETA: Amazon have price-matched!


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

The sequel to _The Cleansing_ is done. It's undergoing its last edit. Titled _The Beacon_, I'll be sending it to my publishers within the next two weeks. nervous&excited.com


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

How many times do we edit and tighten and tweak a just-written novel? Are we ever truly satisfied with each revision? Do we have any idea how well, or badly, the finished book will be received? For me the answers are: until I'm sick of the sight of it, not really, none whatsoever.

Last night I finished the final edit of _Earth Haven Book Two: The Beacon_. I could probably read it through another ten times, another hundred, and find things to alter each time. Maybe delete the odd word or phrase; change the order of a sentence around; add or delete a comma. But a line has to be drawn somewhere and I've drawn it.

The manuscript has gone to my publishers. And me, I'm going to the beach.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Back from the beach, considerably browner and poorer. No news from the publishers yet about _The Beacon_, but _The Cleansing_ is available as an e-book and paperback. The most recent review on Amazon.co.uk describes it as,

[Edit to remove copyrighted material that the new owners of kboards claim to have rights to under their new ToS that I did not recieve notice of or consent to]


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

The sequel to _The Cleansing_ is due for release on 9th January. To mark the occasion, _The Cleansing_ has gone on sale in the US store for $0.99.

See separate thread for details of the sequel.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

_The Cleansing_ is included in a New Year sale of books at $0.99. A good variety on offer, most (if not all) by KBoarders. It's here: http://pattyjansen.com/blog/mad-science-fiction-january-sale/

Happy New Year!


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

The sequel is out today (see thread above). Yay!


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

The Cleansing is on sale at $0.99 (£0.99).

The third and final book is nearly finished. After edits, anticipate sending it to my publishers in July.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

To mark tomorrow's publication of the final book in the _Earth Haven_ trilogy, the first - _The Cleansing_ - is FREE in e-book format until 26 December.

[Edit to remove copyrighted material that the new owners of kboards claim to have rights to under their new ToS that I did not recieve notice of or consent to]


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Free promotion of _The Cleansing_ has been extended, but for how much longer I'm not sure. I'll come back and amend the title to this thread as soon as it reverts back to paid, but if in the meantime you're interested in apocalyptic science fiction now would be a good time to take a look.

_The Cleansing_ is the first book in a completed trilogy. The story continues in _The Beacon_ and concludes in _The Reckoning_.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Since readers are continuing to download it, the free promotion of _The Cleansing_ is carrying on for now. I don't know for how much longer it will continue but I'll be back to amend the title to this thread as soon as the e-book reverts to paid.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

It's still free.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

_The Cleansing_ is on sale for $0.99 for the foreseeable future so as not to require a big monetary commitment from readers uncertain whether they'll enjoy the story or my writing style. The 2nd and 3rd books in the _Earth Haven_ trilogy are also available for anyone who wants more.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

_The Cleansing_ now has 88 reviews on Amazon.com at an average of 4.3 stars.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

About time I bumped this thread. Though I've been managing, just, to make time for writing, life's been getting in the way of marketing.

Anyway, the first novel in the _Earth Haven_ trilogy is still available for only $0.99 / £0.99.

ETA: that weird symbol is supposed to be a pound sign but I have no idea how to make it appear so.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

_The Cleansing_ has sold steadily since it was published in December 2013, without setting the world alight.

Most readers seem to enjoy it - it has 88 reviews on Amazon.com, at an average of 4.3, and 42 reviews on Amazon.co.uk, at an average of 4.5. Not one of them's from my mum. 

The sell-through rate to the sequels is good, so I guess the main reason it remains obscure is my complete ineptitude in marketing. Well, I've recently halved my hours in my full-time day job to concentrate mainly on writing but also to free up time to get to grips with marketing. (I've posted a blog about my initial efforts that can be found on my website or on Goodreads if anyone's interested. It's called _Marketing for Muppets - Part 1_, the muppet being me.) I'll keep learning and plugging away because I'm not one for giving up.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

At the permanently low price of $0.99, not too much of a risk for a full-length novel, the first of a completed trilogy.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

A new review was posted this week on the final book in the trilogy on the UK Amazon site. This is the heading:

I know reviews are intended for other readers, but I do look at them and am grateful for them all, good and bad. While I can often learn something from the more negative reviews, the positive ones usually give me a lift. This one certainly did - to have a stranger enjoy the books once is fantastic; to see that someone has read them, and enjoyed them, a second time is even more of a boost.

[Edit to remove copyrighted material that the new owners of kboards claim to have rights to under their new ToS that I did not recieve notice of or consent to]


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

A manufactured virus wipes out around 98% of Earth's population. The perpetrators have lived amongst us for millennia, hiding in plain sight. For the humans who still live, the battle for survival has only just begun.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

What if the world ends not through natural disaster or nuclear war but by a manufactured, deadly virus?


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Tom Evans has no idea why the world as he knew it has ended. Then he meets Peter, who seems to know rather a lot more about it than perhaps he should...


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

The Cleansing is merely the beginning.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

90,000 words for a mere $0.99


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Following the parting of ways between me and my former smallpress publisher, I have relaunched the e-book version of _The Cleansing_. It will remain at the low price of $0.99 (and sterling equivalent) until I have republished all three books in the trilogy. The second has already been done so we're probably only talking a couple of weeks.

Here are the new links:

Worldwide:
            

[Edit to remove copyrighted material that the new owners of kboards claim to have rights to under their new ToS that I did not recieve notice of or consent to]


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Still at $0.99, until early June.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

It will remain at $0.99 only for this weekend while it's part of Patty's promo, here:
https://pattyjansen.com/promo/


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

No longer on sale, but still competitively priced for a full-length novel. Also available in a new edition paperback.


----------

